# Mug press problem - coil pattern showing



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I am having a problem with my mug press.
Solid color background looks terrible - you can see the heat element coil patterns.

This has something to do with the mug press, since the problem does not happen with a wrap + oven.
The mug press I was using was from craiglist, so I thought okay I guess I need to buy a new one from a reliable source.
I bought a new mug press from Heat Press Nation.
And guess what! Same thing happened.

I set the temp to 400 - but the heat gun says the surface is more like 450.
I pressed anyway, and got the terrible markings.
Next I decided to trust the heat gun and lower the mug press setting to 330 until the heat gun says the surface is about 400.
Same terrible print, just lighter color.

Am I missing a step or two?
Has anybody seen this kind of problem?
The new mug press is not an expensive one, but the same problem happening with two different mug presses is telling me that I am doing something wrong.

I like mug press better than a wrap, so I want this to work!
Thank you SO much for your help,
Kay


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Anybody have a guess? 

Almost in tears,
Kay


----------



## andreas2000 (May 8, 2011)

How many seconds are you heatpressing light or heavy pressure


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Andreas2000-

Tight pressure, 130 - 150sec.

Kay


----------



## andreas2000 (May 8, 2011)

Try 430 and 170 seconds light pressure
Thats what i do no problems


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

Try using something like craft paper between the mug and press, keep your temp and dwell the same but lower the pressure.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Andrea-

I will try that setting tomorrow.
Sometimes less can be more I guess!


diveuk,

How do you keep the dwell and temp the same?
My heat gun and the mug press do not agree with one another.
It was the case with the previous mug press also :-(

I need to work in the a.m. but when I come back I will experiment with settings.

Thank you both!
Kay


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

The "dwell" is the set time, if your heat gun gives a different reading to your mug press setting play around until your heat gun gives you the temp you want, I use a temp of 190c for 120 seconds @ medhttp://www.t-shirtforums.com/member.php?u=177506ium to heavy pressure with sawgrass inks.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

The color turning Brown means to MUCH HEAT!!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Someone knows a mug press with perfect and even heat on all the heating surface area ?
Not chineese make.

Cheers


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay, after going through about 15 mugs, with different temp, pressure, time, print settings, moistened or not moistened paper, with or without craft paper, etc.... 

I FINALLY created a beautiful mug.

What worked for me (Epson WF7110+Cobra ink+CorelDraw x6, RGB color settings, HeatPress Nation cheap mug press) was:

- Temp: Dwell 335F / Heat gun reading 380-420F (uneven)
- Time: 380sec
- Full bleed image width: 7.5in wide or less
- Print color profile: Cobra WF7110 Polyester Cloth Premium Presentation Matt High Quality
- No water applied to paper
- No extra paper between mug and press
- Medium pressure

You read it right... 380sec. 

When I used "Alum Plate" color profile, color looked faded. 
Poly cloth profile produced much brighter colors.
When I applied a little bit of water to the print, heat tape left burn marks.
Maybe these settings would not work for other people, but they worked for me.

Ahhh I can sleep well tonight.
Thank you so much for your input everyone 

Kay


----------



## adriaaan (Dec 4, 2016)

God bless you! 
You saved me from spending long hours to succeed.
your recipe works for me too.

Thank you!

Adrian


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I use 180 centigrade (which is 356 degrees f) for 200 seconds, clean piece of copy paper between print and press. cool in just boiled water and then fill with cold.


----------

